# Newbie with some weight gaining questions



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi just joined the site today and looking for some advice.

I am 20 years old and weight 12st exactly and i am 6ft 4. I really want to add more weight to what i currently weight but don't know where to really begin.

I eat quite alot already and have my 3 meals a day plus snacks but i never seem to gain weight!

Any suggestions to what foods i should be eating to gain weight would really be appreciated!! Also i have recently bought a weight gainer shake that says it give 900 calories per serving, is this good or should i be using other stuff?

Again any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

How much is this shake stuff and how many servings per container.

Go upto 5 smaller meals.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Can you give us a break down of how you're training and what on different days?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Step up to 6 meals a day instead


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

It gives 18 servings per container and costs £33.83

per serving contains:

900 calories if mixed with low-fat milk

75g carbohydrate

54g protein

3g creatine

2g glutamine

I'm not training as such, more just lifting weights randomly...just because i don't know what training plan and diet plan to use!? Any help again would be great guys!!


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

lee_ said:


> There's really tons of stuff out there you could start with. A lot of people swear by Rippetoses starting strenght program.
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=712752
> 
> ...


Cheers mate link was very useful!! One more question, someone i know suggested using SDN Rouge (http://www.musclefinesse.com/sdn-rogue.aspx) is this a good idea or??

thanks again!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Rather than buy a "weight gainer" make one urself using fruit , oats,protein powder ,eggs and olive oil . It will prob be a lot cheaper and u know what's in it rather that one that's just full of sugar or rubbish and by making ur own u can ajust things acordingly if needed


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Rather than buy a "weight gainer" make one urself using fruit , oats,protein powder ,eggs and olive oil . It will prob be a lot cheaper and u know what's in it rather that one that's just full of sugar or rubbish and by making ur own u can ajust things acordingly if needed


Yer i would prefer to this but the problem is i am unsure of what measurments i should use for everything going in :confused1:


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Honestly in my view you don't need any of that stuff yet. You'll only waste it whilst you're learning how to train and eat properly.
> 
> The best thing you can do is get practicing the lifts and read as much as you can do on training and diet before going down that route.
> 
> ...


Wow thats impressive!! Ok thats what i will do then thanks, i reckon i've done about 5 hours reading on this just tonight, so i'll continue to try and educate myself with the information and just practice. Thanks for all the help mate!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Well in my shakes I have:

1apple

1 bannana

100g oats (asda smart price 56p/kg)

50g 90+ protein powder

6 whole raw eggs

And about 50ml olive oil / extra virgin olive oil ( evoo) ( which ever is cheapest at the time .

I cut up the apple bannana and put in the blender then add the eggs then the oil then oats and 90+ then add some water ( trial and error) to it till works out about 1liter when all blended up.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

In each 1l batch there is:

1363 cal

62.2 g fat

117g carbs

89.4g pro

I normally have 2 liters a day as my base cause I work long shifts so can b hard getting propper food in depending on time then I normally have other stuff on top were poss


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> In each 1l batch there is:
> 
> 1363 cal
> 
> ...


Cheers mate will start trying that tomorrow! How many calories should i be looking to consume each day if i want to through on a good amount of weight?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

It will depend on how active u are what job u do how long ur in the gym what cardio ur doing all diff factors . Just see how much u can get down I use an app on my iPhone just to keep track on rough figures but u could keep a diary so u can see what ur having on a day to day basis I'm having about 3500 cal at the min, but the thing with keeping track with how much ur having is u can think u have had more than u actually have so by seeing u need those extra 500 cals sometimes forces u to hit ur targets rather than just thinking "I'm sure i've ate about that". If ur not gaining try and add another 200 cals a day the week after till u find what works for u


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

Alright cheers, i'll get a dairy and make note. Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

No worries mate it's all about seeing what works for u, once u have got an idea of things u can change and ajust little bits reguarding carbs and good fats I'm still trying new things with my diet. It's all about Reading and learning and this is the place to do it cause there's a wealth of knowledge and experience here !!


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, this information is very helpful! I've only been on here half a day and already i'm more the wiser cause of everybody's advice....still a lot to learn though!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

James, yeah with me I am finding it's now through having my base of mass shakes that I'm growing and putting size on cause I work 12 hr shifts I don't have real breaks or chance to eat real meals so I can drink a hell of a lot more so by the time I've done 12 hrs work and an hr traveling and an hr or so in the gym then got a bath it's a 16 hr day so then normally it's just a bit of tv and bed . But I do agree whole food can be better I just found it since I have had basicly all shakes that the weight is going on so is handy to pass onto someone who wants to gain weight who can have shakes then has time to cook a real food meal after .


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

T-90 said:


> It gives 18 servings per container and costs £33.83!


Madness! your mad mate! :lol: :lol:

Go here.

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/

Buy

Impact whey protein. 5kg!! for £35quid. 5KiloS!!!

Then go here

http://www.tesco.com/

And buy a big ass bag of oats.

Eat 2 scoops of whey and 3 scoops of ground oats. Sorted!

As for your diet.

Eggs, eat lots of eggs. Whole eggs. Dont believe anybody who says egg yolks are bad for you.

Eat every 3 hours aiming to get 50g of protein, 50g of carbs and 20g of fat each meal.


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Madness! your mad mate! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Go here.
> 
> ...


Haha i thought it was quite expensive for what i was getting! Cheers for the advice though mate, any recommendations on flavours for the whey protein...which flavour tastes the nicest?


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Depends chocolate is usually everyones flavour of choice, you could always start off on a little bag find your favourite or one you don't mind.


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Well in my shakes I have:
> 
> 1apple
> 
> ...


What flavour protein powder do you use for this mate?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I have only used nutrisport 90+ but I've used the banana , vanilla and choc and all were ok .

I've just ordered the rasberry one to try that but don't know what that's like yet


----------



## T-90 (Oct 4, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> Well in my shakes I have:
> 
> 1apple
> 
> ...


Just tried this mate but replaced the apple for another banana and instead of 90+ used MP total gainer (banana flavoured)...must say was very nice, cant normally drink those shakes but this went down quite easy. Thanks alot again for the advice!!


----------

